# For those doing HP, CP or MP what's the preferance



## BroknArrw (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anyone do more then MP and prefer that way?


----------



## Millie (Jan 9, 2018)

One vote for cold process:

I like that I made soap, from scratch!

I have used MP and didn't like it. That was a long time ago and soap bases are probably better now. I have seen some gorgeous MP soaps so I'll try another bar eventually.

I bought CP and HP soaps before I knew a regular person could make soap and loved many of them. I thought it was some sort of trade you'd have to apprentice for to learn generations of  secret skills. But you can make wonderful soap just by chatting with everyone here and putting that knowledge into practice. And you can design the best soap to fit all your personal preferences. CP wins over HP for me because it is fuss free and fun to swirl. 

But.... I have only ever made CP


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 9, 2018)

I CP and MP. I prefer CP because I can control everything and feel like a mad scientist while I make it. MP is great when I need a quick bar of something (I ran out of soap a few months ago and have had other occasions where I needed quick gifts).


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 9, 2018)

For me, my true love is CP, but I find all 3 to be useful tools to keep handy in my bag of soapy tricks.


IrishLass


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 9, 2018)

I prefer cp. I've done hp, I didn't care for it. Never tried mp.


----------



## gloopygloop (Jan 9, 2018)

mx6inpenn said:


> I prefer cp. I've done hp, I didn't care for it. Never tried mp.



Have never MP but have CP and HP and I love HP cos for me somehow I like the complete process all the way through, but CPOP I also like but dont do too often, think I shall re visit it now it has me salivating a bit! I am not so keen on highly coloured and pattered soaps ( or anything for that matter) so HP is fine for me with just pot swirling gently or adding botanicals etc. to get a watercolour effect which pleases me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2018)

I do CP and a bit of MP (imbeds) and have done HP.  My true love is CP.  I can get nice smooth bars with great colors.  HP is more rustic looking and I only do it for shave soap or if I feel like rescuing a soap gone bad.


----------



## gloopygloop (Jan 9, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I do CP and a bit of MP (imbeds) and have done HP.  My true love is CP.  I can get nice smooth bars with great colors.  HP is more rustic looking and I only do it for shave soap or if I feel like rescuing a soap gone bad.




Yes CP is more clean & streamline looking but I do it is possible to get very close with HP, it does take a lot of trial and error and disasters AMHIK! and getting it fluid enough to almost pour, a bit of tamping down and to the untrained eye it should look nearly the same as CP but never like the breathtaking marbled & fine feather swirls which clever people do.

It is a bit kinder on the Eos & FOs I think, always pros & cons.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 9, 2018)

I love the artistry in CP techniques. Never tried MP, I'd rather formulate my own recipes than use a pre-made base. I've only tried HP for making shaving soap, they're a bit too rustic looking for me.


----------



## earlene (Jan 9, 2018)

I've done all 3.  For activities with my grandchildren, MP and re-batch works nicely.  I have done HP with my granddaughter as well, though, although didn't let her handle the lye or raw soap for that matter.  For myself, I started out preferring HP, until I began to branch out into intricate detailed swirls with CP.  Now I prefer CP for the most part.  Although I still have some MP base that I really should use up at some point before it withers and dies.


----------



## lsg (Jan 9, 2018)

I do mostly CP, too.


----------



## gloopygloop (Jan 9, 2018)

Here is a not too bad HP I don't think it looks too rustic, that is if the picture attaches as I haven't done that before so here goes???????

Her is another Lavender ( I do make others!!) HP again!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 9, 2018)

^^ NIce soaps, Gloopy. I've never made melt-and-pour but I have made hot process and cold process soaps. I do more cold process soaps than hot process when I will be around to babysit my gelling soaps but hot process soap is always easier to manage and clean up for me.


----------



## gloopygloop (Jan 9, 2018)

Arimara said:


> ^^ NIce soaps, Gloopy. I've never made melt-and-pour but I have made hot process and cold process soaps. I do more cold process soaps than hot process when I will be around to babysit my gelling soaps but hot process soap is always easier to manage and clean up for me.



Awwww thank you, I agree sooooooo much easier to clean up for me too, although someone said they let their CP scrapings sit for a while and it washes off much easier, I guess it sort of semi cures in the pot? a good idea if you dont mind the pot hanging around.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2018)

I make all 3 mediums, but I prefer to make CP with M&P embeds. 
The occasional HP is fine for scents that go wonky in CP but it's definitely not my preferred method.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 9, 2018)

I started with MP and, while I enjoyed it and got my creative needs met with fragrance blending, after a couple of years I was wanting more of a challenge and more freedom for design. Once I made my first batch of CP, I never looked back. I find CP to be endlessly interesting. So many recipes to try, so many design options, so much creative flexibility. I haven't tried HP yet, and really should I suppose, but I just don't have as much interest in that - even for a one color or no color soap. It's a good thing to have options - something for everyone


----------



## Arimara (Jan 9, 2018)

gloopygloop said:


> Awwww thank you, I agree sooooooo much easier to clean up for me too, although someone said they let their CP scrapings sit for a while and it washes off much easier, I guess it sort of semi cures in the pot? a good idea if you dont mind the pot hanging around.



I do mind. I hate leaving a pot unclean. My quirck.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 10, 2018)

gloopygloop said:


> I guess it sort of semi cures in the pot? a good idea if you don't mind the pot hanging around.



Not cures, but will saponify, which helps with the cleanup. 

For me, I always scrape as much out as I possibly can into my mold (silicone spatulas are awesome for this), then wipe as clean as possible with paper towels. Really besides a little bit of residue on my pots, they look already almost clean, whether I leave them sit or not.


----------



## gloopygloop (Jan 10, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Not cures, but will saponify, which helps with the cleanup.
> 
> Quite right and what I MEANT to say! I couldn't leave my pots to hang around though so have to clean up immediately after, easy peasy with HP and lovely clean pots.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 10, 2018)

gloopygloop said:


> Here is a not too bad HP I don't think it looks too rustic, that is if the picture attaches as I haven't done that before so here goes???????
> 
> Her is another Lavender ( I do make others!!) HP again!



They look very nice, but still quite rustic compared to CP, in my opinion.

Here are some of my CP soaps, I think it'd be impossible to recreate them with HP!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 10, 2018)

That's a beautiful ombre on the purple one, toxikon!


----------



## gloopygloop (Jan 10, 2018)

toxikon said:


> They look very nice, but still quite rustic compared to CP, in my opinion.
> 
> Here are some of my CP soaps, I think it'd be impossible to recreate them with HP!




They are amazing and very beautiful and incredibaly skilfully done and yes you are quite right that HP would be a real challenge to create those. But for me as I am not a personal lover of highly coloured or decorative soaps I like the the way HP turns out and I actually like my soap to look home crafted, you know like the difference between home made cakes and shop / factory which are absolutely perfect but for me and I emphasise the for me they are not as apetising which in no way detracts for your skill and artistic workmanship, its just my taste.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 10, 2018)

gloopygloop said:


> They are amazing and very beautiful and incredibaly skilfully done and yes you are quite right that HP would be a real challenge to create those. But for me as I am not a personal lover of highly coloured or decorative soaps I like the the way HP turns out and I actually like my soap to look home crafted, you know like the difference between home made cakes and shop / factory which are absolutely perfect but for me and I emphasise the for me they are not as apetising which in no way detracts for your skill and artistic workmanship, its just my taste.



I totally agree with you, everyone has their own personal preferences.


----------

